# 10mm ammo advise/help



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

What manufacturer, load, type, specs, 10mm ammo can anyone recommend for use in unsupported barrels such as the Delta Elite or specifically the IAI Javelina pistol. I've had this pistol for several yrs and it runs hot and cold with different factory loads, and have had a few(3) 'minor' blowouts; two to many!
I'm now leery about shooting without some expert advise or experience with this model. Have read info at both ends of the spectrum and @a quandry about what to do. If this is a design flaw I certainly don't want to continue expermenting with potential diasterous results and would never sell knowing what could happen, but hate to think I've got a 800.00 boat anchor!!
Bought the gun from the original owner over a decade ago and was told less than 500 rnds fired, was selling because "too much power and wanted a carry size. Please advise. Thanx


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All of my 10mm experience is with 'cheap' practice ammo - 180 grain FMJ's, through a Glock 20. This is mostly Georgia Arms ammo @ about $0.43 per round, rated at 1100fps. Even at that, it is a powerful round that the G20 handles quite well. The G20 platform was designed for 10mm, so I don't know how guns modified from the .45 ACP platforms handle these or hotter loads. I don't hand load for 10mm (yet), so I can't advise on that subject.

Can you be more specific about your 'potential disastrous results?'


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Blown cases, blown out magazines, from other sites by 1911purist nay-sayers. Just repeating what I've read.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

If you are into 10mm then there is a 10mm forum that is interesting to look at.

10mm-firearms.com - Index


----------

